# Went To A Show Today... got PICTURES of...



## Jill (Jun 16, 2007)

Today Harvey and I went to the Virginia Miniature Horse Club's summer show and had a good time. We took 5 horses and believe it or not, it was the first time we ever hauled horses in our fancy "new" (got it last September) gooseneck miniature horse trailer from Wrangler




: It was an exciting day on all acounts and the trailer hauled fabulously.

Each horse we took was either Grand or Reserve Grand and we even got a 1st in color, too. It was the first time either Hope or Flirt (mother and daughter) were ever shown and I was proud of how they handled all of it.

Haven't sweated anyone this year, and haven't even lunged in about 2 weeks because we've been getting so many thunderstorms and the footing in my round pen (sawdust over clay dirt) has been too slick. Still, I am proud how they looked and behaved, and proud of how the ones I've grown up / am growing up are coming along



:

Didn't have time to take pictures AT the show but did grab some here at home before we let our hooved wonders go back to being "just horses". The show was 3.5 hours away in Lynchburg and we left around 4am. Got home by 3:30pm but all of us, horse and human, are tired.

Hope you will enjoy the shots on my sidewalk, and thanks for letting me share.

*Harrells Flirting With Perfection*1st Place Yearling A Division Mare, 3rd Place Solid Color Mare, Reserve Grand Champion Junior A Division Mare






*Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope*

1st Place Senior A Division Mare, 2nd Place Solid Color mare, Grand Champion Senior A Division Mare

keep in mind she's already had 2 foals and possibly carrying her 3rd






*Tibbs Sundowner*

1st Place Senior A Division Gelding, Grand Champion Senior A Division Gelding






*Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold*

2nd Place Senior B Division Gelding, 1st Place Solid Color Stallion / Gelding, Reserve Grand Champion Senior B Divsion Gelding






*Erica's Gone and DunIT*

1st Place Two Year Old A Division Stallion, Grand Champion Junior A Division Stallion


----------



## Russ (Jun 16, 2007)

:aktion033: *BEAUTIFUL* horses!!!

*Congratulations* on each horses placings and to you and Harvey! :aktion033:

They really look nice Jill....



: you should be very proud!



:


----------



## twister (Jun 16, 2007)

:aktion033: Congratulations on your wins Jill. You must be really proud of all those beautiful horses. I love them all but must admit to a certain special fondness for Bacardi and Hope. :bgrin



:

Yvonne


----------



## horselover161 (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations Jill!

Your horses were beautiful! I especially liked Tibbs Sundowner. I thought he really stood out in the large Sr. Gelding class. :aktion033:

Tanya


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats!

Hope is definitely my favorite! LOVE those dapples! and what a sweet sweet looking head and eyes!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 16, 2007)

They ALL look great Jill!!

Tried to choose a faverite but cannot lol. Congrats


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jun 16, 2007)

Ooooh, I love little Hope! Those dapples are gorgeous!

CONGRATS on your placings Jill, you must be so proud of them!



:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 16, 2007)

They all look great Jill, and congratulations for kicking some major butt in the show ring!!!


----------



## Tami (Jun 16, 2007)

Jill, they all look FABULOUS!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 16, 2007)

:aktion033:

Congrats !!!

You had a GREAT show



) Good Job!!!

~Sandy


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow! You guys really swept the show! They're all beautiful, but that Hope is one hot mama! I just love her head!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats on your placings Jill ! :aktion033:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 17, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulation! :aktion033: :aktion033:

They'are all just gorgeous, but my favs are Bacardi and Hope! Oh, and DunIt not too shabby!



:

What's it like to win at EVERY show you go to???? :new_shocked:



: I still am so shocked when they call my number that I'm sure I have this stunned look on my face. Probably doesn't show a lot of confidence to the judges, but oh well.

I hope to meet you guys at a show sometime soon! :saludando:


----------



## LindaL (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats on all your wins Jill!! Well deserved since all your horses are just gorgeous!!



: My favorites are Bacardi and Sunny, tho!!



:


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh Jill, you should be so proud of your horses...They all look great thats for sure...CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS!!!


----------



## BeckyG (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh.......What beautiful horses!!!

Congratulations, Jill :aktion033:

Hope is just down-right Gorgeous.

(And, I am partial to Sundowner, too!!)

-Becky


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations on a great show! I bet you ARE tired, but with all those wins... ready to do it all over again



:  All your horses are looking darn good, but I think Hope is my favorite this time around



:


----------



## nootka (Jun 17, 2007)

Beautiful!!!

Congratulations on the placings, jeez, did anyone else get ANYTHING? (j/k but...)

They look wonderful and very often it stands to reason that a really nice horse doesn't NEED a lot of the heavy sweating and/or conditioning, nor extreme grooming to go in and do well.

Five horses at a show...jeez. I just freak out with anything over two!

Liz M.


----------



## hairicane (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, congrats on winning everything!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Relic (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice going just gotta love those placings...horses look in great shape.....winners :bgrin


----------



## CKC (Jun 17, 2007)

All the horses look great. Congratulations on a great show! I wish I could have made it to watch.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 17, 2007)

Way to go! Congratulations! Horses look great Jill!



:


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2007)

Ooooh, thanks everyone! Don't pat me TOO hard on the back about the wins. I was really disappointed to see how low the entries were. Way lower than last year when we took only three and it was at a more out of the way location. The big "news" of it actually was just DOING it in terms of we got five of our own to a show (2nd time we even showed all by ourselves), we hauled or new trailer w/ horses for the first time, Flirt & Hope did their first show and were pretty managable.... and I got some "good" pictures :bgrin It's all a work in progress and a challange, but of course, "we" like it



:


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 17, 2007)

:aktion033: congrats on your wins.

great photos.


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks again





I wanted to say (for those who don't know) the first horse pictured, my filly "Flirt" is out of the second horse pictured, my mare, Hope... They are mother and daughter


----------



## HJF (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats! I really like Bacardi, but they are all nice.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 18, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: What a great show Jill!!!! You and H did good.

But I think it was the halter!



:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats on a great show, Jill! Way to go!

Jodi


----------



## lvponies (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!! You should be very proud of your horses and also yourself for how well they look!!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## EAD Minis (Jun 18, 2007)

*What a handsome bunch!!Your horses always look amazing Jill!!*


----------



## J&HMinis (Jun 18, 2007)

WOW! Great job Jill! Congrats, they all look great!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 18, 2007)

They're all beautiful. I especially love "Hope".


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jun 18, 2007)

They all look amazing Jill! DunIT and Bacardi are still my favorites! CONGRATS!


----------



## EquineLover (Jun 18, 2007)

Good job,and all your horses look great.



: My faveorites are Hope,and Tibbs Sundowner though.



:


----------

